# Logging Arch to move medium size logs



## Bluepine38

Sounds like you have your priorities in order, besides if that grass gets too tall it will just lay down anyway.
Some of the older loggers and sawmill people have restored an old steam sawmill at Fort Harrison here in
Missoula, and they have these big wheeled cassions (as in the cassions go rolling along) arches they used
back before skidders came along, will try to get some pictures. Looks like you have enough there to 
keep having fun for quite a while. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dedvw

That thing is cool, I want one! I never knew anything like that exisited!


----------



## Bertha

Hal, I was just laughing to myself how the grass growing in your mill sled must feel when that thing fires up. "Hey guys, you feel that? What the? Oooooh Nooooo!" Lol


----------



## mmccoy1951

Great looking arch and that walnut log doesn't look bad ether.


----------



## redryder

I've spent many hours wrestling logs onto a flatbed trailer. This thing looks pretty handy…........


----------



## STL

Good find Hal! I've had plans to make one of those for a couple of years and just haven't gotten around to it yet. It looks like it would save a great deal of time and effort for moving logs.


----------



## rance

That's a cool tool. As for the grass growing up, first thing that came to mind was "It Ran When I Parked It".

from http://www.stovebolt.com/features/itran/itran2007/photos.html


----------



## Jim Jakosh

That is a nice log hauling device! It looks like the wood miser has been out of use for a while. I wish you had that near here in Grand Rapids when we had that big storm a few weeks ago. there were some mighty nice maple logs available and clear for 8 ft….........Jim


----------

